# Who Is the Apocalyptic Kitty?



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Well?

If I get any correct guesses, I will reveal my true identity!



_edit: moderators are not allowed to play_


----------



## Sejs (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanee.  

But then again, that's my guess for _anyone_ with a mysterious identity.  It's just Thanee wearing a funny hat.

*nod*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mark?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 28, 2005)

Mark from Creative Mountain games?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Thanee.
> 
> But then again, that's my guess for _anyone_ with a mysterious identity.  It's just Thanee wearing a funny hat.
> 
> *nod*




I could be wrong, but I don't even think Thanee was even around when I made my malign presence known. Try again.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mark?






			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Mark from Creative Mountain games?




Wrong!

Wrong!

Bwuhahaha!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Do I get to guess even though I know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

You know...  This use to be one of life’s great mysterious for me...  (You got to remember that I use to work mids and there’s not much you haven't contemplated at 3 AM after a few months, in my case years.)

I miss the posts, but most of all I miss the signature... I crack up every time I read it. 



			
				Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> _edit: moderators are not allowed to play_




Anyhow, I've since solved that mystery...  and I got to admit your not who I thought you would be.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Do I get to guess even though I know?




Ashwyn makes a Bluff check.

Rolls a 1.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Ashwyn makes a Bluff check.
> 
> Rolls a 1.



Either I know who you are, or that other cat. What was that other one?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Either I know who you are, or that other cat. What was that other one?




Please don't confuse me with the _speshul_ cat clone. Debating with him over who was the real thing was like arguing with cottage cheese.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

How many guesses do we get?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How many guesses do we get?




As many as you'd like, until you've had your fill of humilation.... or the world ends, whichever comes first.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Please don't confuse me with the _speshul_ cat clone.



I'm afraid I can't do that. I confuse so very easily.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Frukathka?

Piratecat's Significant Other?

Someone who's realy bored?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Frukathka?




No!



> Piratecat's Significant Other?




No!



> Someone who's realy bored?




Sometimes, but that doesn't count because it isn't the name of a specific individual.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Piratecat?
Hong?
Crothian?
Darkness?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Moderators and Hong




Incorrect! And why exactly do you think the moderators would want to see ENWorld explode in the first place?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Incorrect! And why exactly do you think the moderators would want to see ENWorld explode in the first place?



 Well, everything would be exploding. And Crothian is barely a mod. 

Diaglo?
Due to his ire of any game other than OD&D...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Incorrect! And why exactly do you think the moderators would want to see ENWorld explode in the first place?



Because we get the day off and can sit in the corner and sinker at MM as he tries to fix the board?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Because we get the day off and can sit in the corner and sinker at MM as he tries to fix the board?



 Maybe it's you!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's you!




You got me!  

I signed up as Apocalyptic Kitty before I joined as Brother Shatterstone... 

Yeah that's it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

It's only a couple months. I can see it happening.


----------



## Starman (Jul 28, 2005)

alish20?
Ranger Wickett?
Mom?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's only a couple months. I can see it happening.



From spreading BS to being BS to PbP moderator in under a year… :\ 

Somehow I don't see that happening…


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Search your soul, BS. There's a little bit of Apocalyptic Kitty in each of us.

So it's not Diaglo?
How about Knight Otu?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> alish20?




That would be quaint, but no.



> Ranger Wickett?




No



> Mom?




Aren't you up past your bed time?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Search your soul, BS. There's a little bit of Apocalyptic Kitty in each of us.




Only after we've all been atomized.



> So it's not Diaglo?




The only true Apocalyptic Kitty is.... oh nevermind.... no!



> How about Knight Otu?




Now we're grasping at straws, aren't we?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Now we're grasping at straws, aren't we?



Well, I was guessing it was someone on page one. Those are the possibilities for page one that I've considered.

I don't think you're the Messageboard Golem.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2005)

Henry?

Nutkin?

Alsih2o (on the off chance that spelling counts)?

Sagiro?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Henry?




What did I already say about moderators.

OK, let me spell it out:

I AM NOT A MODERATOR

At least not here.



> Nutkin?




I lack the bright eyes and bushy tail.



> Alsih2o (on the off chance that spelling counts)?




Spelling does not count. I knew who you meant. No.



> Sagiro?




Who is this _Sagiro_ of which you speak?

No!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> At least not here.



Ooh, a hint!

Too bad it doesn't help me.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, a hint!
> 
> Too bad it doesn't help me.




Not a very good hint. You could run through all the moderators at ENWorld, Nothingland, and RPG.net and still not come up with it. Unless you're into boards that have nothing to do with gaming, and coincidentally happen to be on the same board where I am a mod (unlikely indeed!) this won't help you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

There's one, but I doubt you're on it.

If I arbitrarily give you a name, though, I will have your identity.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I arbitrarily give you a name, though, I will have your identity.




Now there's a thought.

I'm going to sweeten the deal a bit here. As soon as someone guesses correctly, I'll post the password to this account, that way someone else can log in, change the password, and assume control.

I find that far more amusing than retiring the account altogether.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 28, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget?

reveal?

der_kludge?

Vin Diesel?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

John Crichton


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Are you me?  My other personalities don't think so, but it wouldn't supprise any of them.

Are you JDVN1 trying to confuse us?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2005)

Sejs said:
			
		

> It's just Thanee wearing a funny hat.




I don't wear funny hats... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darkness (Jul 28, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> _edit: moderators are not allowed to play_



 I'll get an alt to play, then.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How about Knight Otu?



He's not clever enough to have an alt. 

I suspect the following:
You are a hivemind member. An old-school member. You have 3k+ posts, or are at least near that.

Maldur?
Arwink?
Sir Osis?
Aggemam?
Carnifex?
Tallarn?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 28, 2005)

[wiseacre]
Hm.  If spelling doesn't count, then all we have to do is guess this:

abcdefghijkomnopqrstuvwxyz1234567890

[/wiseacre]

Why should we care who you are?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 28, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Why should we care who you are?




LOL.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 28, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> [wiseacre]...Why should we care who you are?




Something fun to do on a Thursday...


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot?

SHARK?

Col_Pladoh?

Josh_dyal?

Eric_noah?

EDIT: Its Philreed, isn't it?


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Jul 28, 2005)

It's a trap!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you, Mr Akbar.


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 28, 2005)

Bob Saget?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Mark Felt!


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mark Felt!




Mark felt whom?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mark felt whom?




You know?  Mark Felt?  Deep throat...?


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know?  Mark Felt?  Deep throat...?




Mark felt Deep Throat? No wonder he didn't want to be revealed!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mark felt Deep Throat? No wonder he didn't want to be revealed!




You have way too much time on your hands...


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You have way too much time on your hands...




I'm just sittin' on this bar stool, talking like a damn fool.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Kamikaze Midget?




No!



> reveal?




uh-uh



> der_kludge?




Sorry



> Vin Diesel?




Only when he took possession of my body and defeated the red wizards of Thay in a magic duel.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> John Crichton




No, and I am not married to Aryn Sun.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are you me?  My other personalities don't think so, but it wouldn't supprise any of them.




No, but "Bob" wanted me to tell you that you're out of milk.



> Are you JDVN1 trying to confuse us?




Sadly, no.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> He's not clever enough to have an alt.
> 
> I suspect the following:
> You are a hivemind member. An old-school member. You have 3k+ posts, or are at least near that.
> ...




No, byut you're getting warmer.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!




Yes!


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> EDIT: Its Philreed, isn't it?




No, but, humorously, people have just assumed that it was for a very long time.


> Whisperfoot?




We have our winner!

The password for this account will soon be set to 1234567. Anyone can log in to claim it. Once you do, I recommend changing the password, then post to let us know that kitty has been adopted.

Oh, and try not to let him go on with his delusions of grandeur too much.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 28, 2005)

I win!

Now, to begin my conquest of ENWORLD. One step closer to 4th edition...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 28, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I win!
> 
> Now, to begin my conquest of ENWORLD. One step closer to 4th edition...




Why you throw thousands of dollars worth of books?


----------



## fett527 (Jul 28, 2005)

Huh.  Should have used that to push some more people over to your boards.  In case anyone's interested:

http://darrindrader.tardisgames.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot was my next guess! 

Oh, and no one should change Apocalyptic Kitty's sig.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whisperfoot was my next guess!




Yeah, sure it was.



> Oh, and no one should change Apocalyptic Kitty's sig.




Yeah, I agree. I hope whoever has it now is reading this.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 30, 2005)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> What did I already say about moderators.
> 
> OK, let me spell it out:
> 
> I AM NOT A MODERATOR




damn, and i was going to guess myself.  



> At least not here.




hmm...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 30, 2005)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> He's not clever enough to have an alt.




Knight Otu sure isn't!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 30, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Knight Otu sure isn't!



Really nice fellow, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Really nice fellow, though.



 He's more neutral, I think.


----------



## Nebin (Aug 1, 2005)

Regdar ? O it was Whisperfoot... Who in Greenwoods(holy be his name) name is he ?


----------



## warlord (Aug 2, 2005)

You're Piratecat's evil twin.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 22, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I win!
> 
> Now, to begin my conquest of ENWORLD. One step closer to 4th edition...




Drat! this would have been a fun game, a new Apocalyptic Kitty every week


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Drat! this would have been a fun game, a new Apocalyptic Kitty every week




Yeah, that could have been fun, but I get the feeling that whoever gained control of the account did so in order to take him out of commission.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 22, 2005)

I hope not... Come back to us Apocalyptic Kitty


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



THat has got to be one of the coolest alts I've ever seen.  Oh, sure, you only get to say one thing, but it's so appropriate so many times.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Aug 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> THat has got to be one of the coolest alts I've ever seen. Oh, sure, you only get to say one thing, but it's so appropriate so many times.




It's a trap!


----------



## Carrot Top (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, but who am I?


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 22, 2005)

Carrot Top said:
			
		

> Yes, but who am I?




A prop comic that invokes laughs out of some and irritated rages out of others?


----------



## fett527 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carrot Top said:
			
		

> Yes, but who am I?




It's a tr...wait.  I mean, he's no good to me dead.


----------



## Carrot Top (Aug 22, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> A prop comic that invokes laughs out of some and irritated rages out of others?




What do ya get when ya cross an rpg book and bad gas?  
A typical game session with me at your table......


----------



## Renton (Aug 23, 2005)

But I chose not to choose life.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 23, 2005)

Carrot Top said:
			
		

> What do ya get when ya cross an rpg book and bad gas?
> A typical game session with me at your table......




ow, that's not funny


----------

